# Flaring Pex



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

For all of the pex users on here, I wanted to know if any of you have ever flared Pex? I never have but the water tap guy said plumbers are starting to flare pex alot now. He showed me his pex flare tool but I dont think I would ever trust it. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have not flared any yet. the tools they use to pinch the lines off may come in handy in the future?


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Isn't the Everloc system (Rehau) just a glorified flaring method that is unremoveable (other then if you heat the joint up and melt the pex)?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think so. I think that system is technically a cold expansion joint with a metal compression sleeve.




Scott K said:


> Isn't the Everloc system (Rehau) just a glorified flaring method that is unremoveable (other then if you heat the joint up and melt the pex)?


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> I don't think so. I think that system is technically a cold expansion joint with a metal compression sleeve.


 

When you flare copper, you slide the flare nut on, then let the flaring tool do it's thing, then mate it into the angled surface of the coupling and screw the flare nut on to force the flared portion of the copper onto the mating surface to seal it. 

When you do an everloc joint, you put the sleeve on, you expand the joint with the expanding portion of the tool, and then insert the male end of the fitting into the pipe and the sleeve that gets pulled over effectively causes the pipe and the couplings mating surfaces up against each other to form the seal.

In both systems, there is a nut, or sleeve that forces the pipe and fittings mating surfaces against each other, only difference is one is removeable, and one isn't.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Scott K said:


> When you flare copper, you slide the flare nut on, then let the flaring tool do it's thing, then mate it into the angled surface of the coupling and screw the flare nut on to force the flared portion of the copper onto the mating surface to seal it.
> 
> When you do an everloc joint, you put the sleeve on, you expand the joint with the expanding portion of the tool, and then insert the male end of the fitting into the pipe and the sleeve that gets pulled over effectively causes the pipe and the couplings mating surfaces up against each other to form the seal.
> 
> In both systems, there is a nut, or sleeve that forces the pipe and fittings mating surfaces against each other, only difference is one is removeable, and one isn't.


 Doesn't the typical copper crimp ring with pex also effectively cause the pipe and the couplings mating surfaces up against each other to form a seal? Everloc is not a flare.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Never seen a flared pex system. Who makes it?


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I run into flared PEX and polybute systems in mobile homes. The system is called Flair-It. I wouldn't use it myself, but it doesn't seem to leak. One of my local hardware stores used to sell the fittings.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I've flared pex. Only thing is on your last flare you have to rotate the tool so as not to have grooves in your pipe and have leaks. I've never had problems with it.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

flaring pex sounds like one of the dumbest ideas i've ever heard of.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I never said the everloc system was flaring pex, but I highlighted the similarities between flaring copper, and the everloc joining system for Pex. In both cases a brass sleeve or flare nut (in their respective syste) forces the pipe up against the mating surface of the fitting to cause a water tight seal.


----------

